# Redding spot sizes



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

anyone know for sure what the spot sizes and distances they are for the Redding trail shoot ?


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

4cm- 4 to 19 yds, 7cm- 20 to 30 yds, 10cm- 31 to 60 yds, 13cm- 63 to 88 yds, 20cm - 101yds


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

so they basically fall in line with the NFAA Field face sizes just a few extra yards and the Bigfoot spot, thanks


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

How is this shoot scored, is it like the animal round in field, or different


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Wyotarget said:


> How is this shoot scored, is it like the animal round in field, or different


You'll shoot two arrows per target.

Each target has an orange spot, and all but the very small / close targets have a ring around the spot.

Hit the orange spot for 11 points, hit or inside the ring for 10 points, anywhere in the animal for 8 points.

Both arrows count (if they both hit) for maximum of 22 points per target.

BUT BE CAREFUL, you must put both arrows in the same target (and there WILL be multiple targets) or only one counts.


----------

